# Trooper Frankie Williams



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*
*Frankie Williams*
New Jersey State Police, New Jersey

End of Watch: Monday, December 5, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 31

*Tour:* 11 months

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Trooper Frankie Williams was killed when his patrol car was struck head-on by a vehicle on Route 55, near milepost 22, in Millville.

He was responding to a call for service when the other vehicle crossed the grass median of the highway and collided with his patrol car. He was flown to Cooper University Hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.

The subject in the vehicle that struck his patrol car was also killed.

Trooper Williams had served with the New Jersey State Police for only 11 months.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Colonel Joseph Fuentes
New Jersey State Police
PO Box 7068
West Trenton, NJ 08628

Phone: (609) 882-2000


----------

